

Gimmie Hackathon - soemoea
http://wehack.it/hackathons/1-gimmie-hackathon

======
gimmie_flea
the first online only mobile game iOS hackathon has 2 teams competing with
people around the world. We're happy to sponsor it. I think that this idea has
a lot of potential and we're stoked to know Diego at wehack.it for helping us.

